# Weedline



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

How far is the weedline from orange beach and is there one out around the nipple


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are several nice lines forming from 20 to 50 miles out of OB. Plenty of dolphin although we haven't really seen or caught any big ones and some wahoo.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It is around 30 miles out, from OB in a water depth of about 400 or less feet, not quite at the nipple


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

There's nice weedlines and rips around the spurr. Caught 5 Wahoo, and as many chicken dolphin as you wanated on Saturday.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The weedlines seem to be everywhere right now. Some are as for as you can see from a tower. They are also very large and thick with life. Mostly chicken dolphin on top. Try to get under them if you can. I don't even think the high seas coming this weekend will break them up, (weedlines).


----------

